# Natural remedies for gnarly sinus infections



## suntines (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone know of any? I've just been drinking a shit ton of OJ, cranberry juice and hot tea.

I had a fever for like 4 days (that wasn't affected by any kind of fever reducing meds), hacking cough, killer aches n pains, and I still have a completely blocked ear, swollen throat, headache and stuffy nose. I am pretty dizzy and it's really getting to be a nuisance...

leaving for CA soon and don't want to be sick on the road... any ideas?? (Besides neti-pot and vitamins)

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 26, 2011)

Try some hot water and eucalyptus. If you're in CA, that shit grows everywhere. Just grab some leaves and have at it

http://www.treehugger.com/eucalyptus-trees-in-california.jpg


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 26, 2011)

Also, you might not need to pick the leaves if you need them in the summer months... Those fuckin things break their branches all the time. I was about 10 seconds away from getting killed by one in SLO


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 26, 2011)

garlic is a natural antibiotic....eat a shitload of it.....i beat a staph infection i think largely from eating lots of garlic...like munch down whole cloves throughout the day


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 26, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> garlic is a natural antibiotic....eat a shitload of it.....i beat a staph infection i think largely from eating lots of garlic...like munch down whole cloves throughout the day


I know alot of people that do this. Not like anybody cares that your breath stinks anyway, you're on the streets

Another thing is load up on vitamin C. You can't OD on that shit. Take like 2000 MG every 6-8 hours


----------



## suntines (Oct 26, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> garlic is a natural antibiotic....eat a shitload of it.....i beat a staph infection i think largely from eating lots of garlic...like munch down whole cloves throughout the day


Garlic rules, it totally cured really bad strep I had this fall.


----------



## trash diver (Oct 26, 2011)

A strong solution of salt water squirted up the nose with something like a turkey baster or hypodermic syringe.The leaves of the mullein plant can be burned to produce smoke which will break up the congestion,just breathe the smoke until you feel it working.hope you feel better.


----------



## Asar (Oct 26, 2011)

Neti pots are good. It's a little container that holds hot water and a solution you dump up your nose. Also, apple cider vinegar. Garlic is great for almost anything that ails you. I crush it up and put it in red wine in the winter. Or just eat whole cloves raw.


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 26, 2011)

dont pick your nose dont pull nose hairs


----------



## JackieBlue (Oct 26, 2011)

lavender oil rubbed around forehead, eyes, and the bridge of your nose. don't get it in your eyes though. i have sinus infections all the time. the lavender oil and the previously mentionedsaltwater up the nose work the best.


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 26, 2011)

dude, i was going to get on here and suggest a neti pot,
but somoen two posts up already did that.

this water flows through all of your sinus cavities
and clears up colds and infections.

now, you must be careful,
some kid died because he used unsterilised water

you must boil the water first.

you do not need a neti pot to accomplish this.
a funnel and a tube up one nostril can accomplish the same thing.

you need to lean your head to the side and let the water run
completely through and out your other nostril.
use a towel to catch the water as it comes out.

but, boil the water first, then let it cool....

good luck, sinus infection suck, so do infected teeth


----------



## trash diver (Oct 27, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> dont pick your nose dont pull nose hairs


Does this cause infection?


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 27, 2011)

yes and infection so bad it can go into your brain and kill you. use a small scissors with round tips to trim. unless youre bald then grow them long and comb them back. snot shots are ok, the non invasive thumb roll method and the toilet paper twist. you can pluck facial hair like connecting eyebrows a unibrow makes you look like a stupid caveman. i know i know thats a stereotype but it makes a difference sometimes like getting a job or having women talk to you. if i dont have tweezers i use two nickles.


----------



## suntines (Oct 28, 2011)

TreyEZ said:


> dude, i was going to get on here and suggest a neti pot,
> but somoen two posts up already did that.
> 
> this water flows through all of your sinus cavities
> ...


worried it might be my wisdom tooth :\


----------



## JackieBlue (Oct 28, 2011)

if it's the tooth. please get it checked out! an infection that near your brain for an extended time can fuck you up forever. find a dental school in your area. the students are well supervised and have all the current education to help you out and often times the fees are on a sliding scale, in other words it could be free.


----------



## suntines (Oct 28, 2011)

JackieBlue said:


> if it's the tooth. please get it checked out! an infection that near your brain for an extended time can fuck you up forever. find a dental school in your area. the students are well supervised and have all the current education to help you out and often times the fees are on a sliding scale, in other words it could be free.


Well my area sucks for free dental shit, I can't find anything besides mobile clinics that come twice a month and I'm leaving soon for CA. My boyfriend tells me that I'm better off visiting a clinic there anyway (probably Sacramento, he says I'd probably get better treatment on the west coast as well seeing as how docs there generally seem to actually care about their patients' well-being apparently haha).

Should we start a new thread (or is there one already) for information about free/sliding scale clinics, drs, dentists and specialists?? I feel like that is very valuable information for all of us here...


----------



## godsahn (Oct 28, 2011)

this may help:

http://www.freemedicalcamps.com/


----------



## Vixious (Oct 28, 2011)

Asar said:


> Neti pots are good. It's a little container that holds hot water and a solution you dump up your nose. Also, apple cider vinegar. Garlic is great for almost anything that ails you. I crush it up and put it in red wine in the winter. Or just eat whole cloves raw.


damn beat me to the punch, neti pot apple cider vinegar and grapefruit seed extract saved my ass with a wicked sinus infection after a bad fire season in cali, also heavy doses of garlic and apple cider vinegar are as good as most average antibiotics, garlic as stated is a natural antibiotic, and apple cider vinegar works by making your body more alkaline, making you a less habitable environment for infection. Im pretty sure turmeric also raises body alkalinity. And one more home remedy, tea tree oil is a miracle substance, can usually be found at a wal mart for 5 bucks...or five fingers. great for cuts scratches, and best for strep throat...just a couple drops in warm water and gargle 3 times a day, be careful not to swallow it as its toxic, but that shit clears up my strep in like 2 days, and infected cuts in about the same time.


----------



## JackieBlue (Oct 28, 2011)

that would be an excellent thread to start.  and the freemedical one is a good one to start it with.​


----------



## pir8 qu33n (Apr 6, 2014)

Eucalyptus steam. Or chew the fresh leaf, do not swallow. Mint teas help to settle upset stomach associated with sinus problems. VINEGAR. cayenne pepper. Fresh hour peppers are better than dried but cooking dried into food is still great. Ginger is fantastic for pressure relief, stomach upset, swelling of the tissues, any mild infections going on as it has antiseptic qualities. I responded on another post similar to this that I billed lightly 2 whole cut up lemons and a pinkie sized piece of ginger cut up small, slowly boiling till it was all soft. Should end up with about 20oz of fluid


----------

